#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tplink- tler5120

## infinity

Boa tarde aos amigos, peço por gentileza uma ajuda nesse equipamento, tenho um load balance TPLINK-TL-ER5120 com tres links funcionando que é uma beleza , o meu problema é que não consigo configurar o DMZ dele já procurei por diversos locais na internet mas não achei material encinando como fazer, em outro load que tinha era somente marcar a caixinha e abilitar nesse é mais complicado não acertei com ofazer peço aos que poderem ajudar deem uma força praim desde já agradeço.

----------


## Genis

neste endereço, vc pode encontrar informações que esta procurando http://www.tp-link.com.br/download/TL-ER5120.html.
e pode até falar com a equipe da TP-LINK.

----------


## infinity

Obrigado Genis, vou verificar.

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## delubio

Boa Tarde

Quantos megas voce consegue neste LB da tp-link?

----------


## infinity

Somente usei com 200m, mas como as portas são gigas acredito que passe muito mais, e o processamento não sai de 10℅ 

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## delubio

Tenho 2 aqui ..... 1 da geracao anterior e 1 deste modelo...... mas nunca conseguiuma estabilidade ideal..... ou travava, ou sites de bancos nao funcionavam etc...... hoje uso apenas um link dedicado e esta funcionando tudo 100% mas tinha interesse em fazer este produto funcionar bem para usa-lo ou repassar para algum cliente..... OBRIGADO

----------

